# Blank screen when starting ATITool



## Calidane (Dec 9, 2006)

For the past several betas and the final release of ATITool .26 I get a blank screen, or it will have colored stripes across it. I have to reboot every time I've tried running it. It installs with out any problems at all but when I run it it will always make my screen go weird. I have looked over these forums for some time now and have not been able to find a solution to my problem. Here is the log file if that will help at all:

2006-12-08 20:19:44	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x7100 bus 1 dev 0
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D   fbPhy: 0xD0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFDDF0000.
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D   mmapped mmr to 0x1840000
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D   mmapped bios to 0x1850000
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D  LM63 temp chip detection: success (0x1)
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D   Temperature monitoring: LM63
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D  VT1103 chip detection: success (0x2C)
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D Device initialized successfully
2006-12-08 20:19:44	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2006-12-08 20:19:44	I Forcing 3D clocks

Any help is appreciated as I would like to be able to use this tool again.

My system specs:
Sapphire x1800 XT
DFI RDX200
2GB Mushkin Ram
AMD Opteron 170


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

what ati drivers are u using.


----------



## Calidane (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm using Catalyst 6.11.


----------



## GIGGLA (Dec 15, 2006)

Rather strange this has been happening to me 5 times out of 10 when using the tool just to set a small overclock manually, the screen will go really corrupted looking like I can barely see anything on the desktop, and like 100's of distorted squares, rebooting it goes away. I'm not sure but I think the cause "for me" may be a "not so good" winflash. This only really has been happening since my last bios flash, the card and clocks I use it at are very stable. This is with .24 atitool and catalyst 6.9. I think maybe I should reflash with newest winflash version or reinstall the tool.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 15, 2006)

try setting it to wait like 60 seconds til the system stabilizes


----------



## CrAsHeR (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,
I've got the same Problem! I've a fresh install of WindowsXP Sp2 updated until October..
My CFG is:
Intel Core2duo E6300 - Asrock Conroe945g-Dvi - Sapphire X1800XT 512MB - 512Mb DDr2 533Mhz
After installed windows, i've installed 945Inf driver, and all other drivers needed, then Net Framework togheter with Catalyst 6.12
Then i installed AtiTool (lastest version) installation completed without any problems..but when i start it here's what happens (of course when i'm lucky, as all times monitor freezes and need to force reboot it):





And if it runs after waiting 30secs or more..It gave a lot of arctifact in ATITOOL Window only:






The card hasn't any problem..i run 10x3dmark 03-05-06 without any problem-arctifact..
I play every day 3-4hours to Fps Games such as Farcry, Enemy territory and Oblivion!
No problem at all also with DirectX9 App and OpenGl! I guess that the problem is in Atitool...
Please help us out!


----------

